# ADOPTED!!!! Michigan Orphan Annie



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Orphan Annie owners took her to Genesse Animal Control where she would have been killed because of a skin condition. Luckly they were given Maddies name who agreed to take her into rescue.. She was spayed on June 11, 2008 and He skin condition is allergies.. Good food should help. Little Orphan Annie is currently working on basic obedience so she will be ready for that owner that will love her for life if Interested Please Complete 
Online Adoption Application


See More pictures and updates


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

Oh she is beautiful!


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

She has allergies.. 
Which seem to be horrible this year 
What has worked for others?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

Get her on a good diet, and supplement with fish oil/vitamin E. If it is a seasonal allergy, it should be waning now since in MI there have been freezes/frosts. I put my dog on prednisone, to help stop the itchies, but it was last resort. It did stop her from biting, licking herself, though.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

Still looking for her special family


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*








Oh my!!!


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

Orphan Annie is still in need of a family to call her own..


----------



## Bruce Wilson (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

We already have two in the house, or she would be here! Some one? Please


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

updates? There is no petfinderlink for her to see if she is still available


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

Any updates?


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

Annie gets along well with cats and other dogs.. She is doing well in her foster home awaiting a home 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11089970


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Michigan Orphan Annie*

Annie has been adopted


----------

